# How much per hour??



## domore (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello everyone.:waving:
Trying to help a buddy out,he bought a trackless sidewalk snowblower but he don't know how much to charge per hour.
Anyone know how much to charge? Thanks.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't run a commercial plowing business but I don't know what exactly what your buddy plans to snow blow but when I plow driveways my average drive im getting 20.00 a storm for anything under 6 inches and an additional 10.00 for anything over 6 inches also tack on additional for shoveling steps and walkways after the storm and also if the client desires that I clear whare there cars were while I plowed ill charge em more for that and sand and salt as well which I spread with a cut up bleach jug sense I don't have a sander and don't plan to get one id charge em a rate for the storm and not by the hour unless its an employee for a company you run id pay them atleast 12.00 an hour


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

.....what!!?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

As a sub or as a contractor ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1931034 said:


> I don't run a commercial plowing business but I don't know what exactly what your buddy plans to snow blow but when I plow driveways my average drive im getting 20.00 a storm for anything under 6 inches and an additional 10.00 for anything over 6 inches also tack on additional for shoveling steps and walkways after the storm and also if the client desires that I clear whare there cars were while I plowed ill charge em more for that and sand and salt as well which I spread with a cut up bleach jug sense I don't have a sander and don't plan to get one id charge em a rate for the storm and not by the hour unless its an employee for a company you run id pay them atleast 12.00 an hour


What in the world does this rant have to do with a machine doing sidewalks?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I no I'm new here, but at some of the rates I see how do these guys pay for their insurance? As far as this, at least $50.00 an hr.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

the rant basicly speaks that id go a fixed rate over an hourly rate say I was to snow blow a driveway that took 20 minutes and I was charging 10.00 an hour how would you make money


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

gmcsirrra;1931079 said:


> the rant basicly speaks that id go a fixed rate over an hourly rate say I was to snow blow a driveway that took 20 minutes and I was charging 10.00 an hour how would you make money


Period
Comma
Sentence break


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1931079 said:


> the rant basicly speaks that id go a fixed rate over an hourly rate say I was to snow blow a driveway that took 20 minutes and I was charging 10.00 an hour how would you make money


Driveways don't USUALLY charge by the hour so your point is moot.
So again your rate is not helping at all.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I would say in the ballpark of 125 an hour. Those holder style machines aren't cheap.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

It depends on your area . Some areas get more snow than others . It seems the more snow you get the less you get paid for it. You really need to find out what the rates are for your area.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

jrs.landscaping;1931114 said:


> I would say in the ballpark of 125 an hour. Those holder style machines aren't cheap.


May I send you some subs at half that rate ?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

On a Call;1931166 said:


> May I send you some subs at half that rate ?


You could, but I have no use for them.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

jrs.landscaping;1931170 said:


> You could, but I have no use for them.


So are you for real at charging 125 for side walk guys ??


----------



## domore (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies but maybe a bit more info will help.
I'm a contractor and I am doing snow removal on a 27 km gravel road. We had a fare amount of snow up against wheel guards. Not enough for me to send one of my guys with my loader and loader mount snowblower.
My buddy just bought this trackless and I wanted to help him out, so I asked him if he would go. Took him a total of 3 days and a total of 19 hours including his down time. First 2 days he had a few problems and had to return home both days, he finished on the 3rd day.
I could have done it with my loader and blower in about 3-4 hrs, if he didn't have problems he could have done it in maybe 5-6hrs.Thanks


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

On a Call;1931173 said:


> So are you for real at charging 125 for side walk guys ??


For a machine running municipal sidewalks yes. One of those machines new is over 120k.....


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Come up with a number that you think your sidewalk clearing is worth. Think about the gas used, the time to get there, how long your there, How long the sidewalk is.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

gmcsirrra;1931079 said:


> the rant basicly speaks that id go a fixed rate over an hourly rate say I was to snow blow a driveway that took 20 minutes and I was charging 10.00 an hour how would you make money


That's easy you charge $10 as
you do have a minimum charge????

$10hr will get ya labeled a lowballer.

so if your a legit business and have all the cost involved in hiring a shoveler, you sure need to charge more than $10 a hr for him to go shovel.

You need to know your costs.
your costs will be different than mine.

I might not be looking for a lot of work,
Just places that will pay my rates.

There will always be someone who charges less and some will charge more.

Don't use a # you "think" may work, you can loose money that way.
KNOW the number that will work.
You have to know your cost of doing business,


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

dieselss;1931089 said:


> Driveways don't USUALLY charge by the hour so your point is moot.
> So again your rate is not helping at all.


I think this was where he lost me...



gmcsirrra;1931034 said:


> I don't run a commercial plowing business but...


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

domore;1931023 said:


> Hello everyone.:waving:
> Trying to help a buddy out,he bought a trackless sidewalk snowblower but he don't know how much to charge per hour.
> Anyone know how much to charge? Thanks.


After reading your second post it seems more like you arent asking how much to charge but how much you should pay him. 
Why doesnt he know what to charge if he goes and buys that machine? 
Why does he work for 3 days without knowing what he is going to get paid? 
Not really adding up here


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

my point was id charge a flat rate vs hourly and I said 10.00 an hour as an example


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

it was a example and looks like we got a grammar Nazi on this thread


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1931358 said:


> it was a example and looks like we got a grammar Nazi on this thread


No, we were saying your example had nothing to do with the ops question. A driveway, is not a commercial property, nor bid the same way. So your comment was subjected to ridicule.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1931356 said:


> my point was id charge a flat rate vs hourly and I said 10.00 an hour as an example


Then what would your flat rate be?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

allagashpm;1931305 said:


> After reading your second post it seems more like you arent asking how much to charge but how much you should pay him.
> Why doesnt he know what to charge if he goes and buys that machine?
> Why does he work for 3 days without knowing what he is going to get paid?
> Not really adding up here


Witch way did he go? Silly wabbit!


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

gmcsirrra;1931356 said:


> my point was id charge a flat rate vs hourly and I said 10.00 an hour as an example





dieselss;1931383 said:


> Then what would your flat rate be?


I don't plow side walks for commercial complexes or businesses but I would look at the property first and id also assume they would want plowing done as well and id factor that in and give them a bid for the entire season


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

how would you bid out of curiosity sense im not a commercial plow guy I just do a a dozen residential driveways on the side


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1931411 said:


> I don't plow side walks for commercial complexes or businesses but I would look at the property first and id also assume they would want plowing done as well and id factor that in and give them a bid for the entire season


So then again your answer is moot b/c you don't do commercial. And you were wondering why we jumped on you.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

gmcsirrra;1931411 said:


> I don't plow side walks for commercial complexes or businesses but I would look at the property first and id also assume they would want plowing done as well and id factor that in and give them a bid for the entire season


It was a one time subcontracting for a friend, he wanted to know a reasonable price he should be charged............


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1931417 said:


> how would you bid out of curiosity sense im not a commercial plow guy I just do a a dozen residential driveways on the side


On the side of what exactly?


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

dieselss;1931421 said:


> On the side of what exactly?


im a commercial lobsterman


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So, not "professionally" as in...No insurance? Not knowing the going rate, and possibly low balling.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

domore;1931174 said:


> Thanks for all the replies but maybe a bit more info will help.
> I'm a contractor and I am doing snow removal on a 27 km gravel road. We had a fare amount of snow up against wheel guards. Not enough for me to send one of my guys with my loader and loader mount snowblower.
> My buddy just bought this trackless and I wanted to help him out, so I asked him if he would go. Took him a total of 3 days and a total of 19 hours including his down time. First 2 days he had a few problems and had to return home both days, he finished on the 3rd day.
> I could have done it with my loader and blower in about 3-4 hrs, if he didn't have problems he could have done it in maybe 5-6hrs.Thanks


I see you trying figure out what pay him

Well you pay him for 19 hrs not 5-6 hrs you think it should take 
Min of $100 x 19 hrs

IF you could done it your self in 3-4 hrs why pay someone else

Before you hired him you should ask his rate

What is the rate he is asking ?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Grammar nazi? No. A guy that can't read gibberish? Yep.


----------



## domore (Jan 17, 2015)

Antlerart06;1931442 said:


> I see you trying figure out what pay him
> 
> Well you pay him for 19 hrs not 5-6 hrs you think it should take
> Min of $100 x 19 hrs
> ...


I never asked what he would charge, I figured maybe $75. or $80. a hour. When he finished I told him to give me his bill and he told to me to pay him what I thought it was worth. He told me he don't know what to charge per hour, he charge a couple of people $20. to do their driveway.
I didn't do it my self because I need the loader and blower on the airport. 
I asked the question for him, because I thought someone on here may have had a trackless with a blower who know what the rate per hour is.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Antlerart06;1931442 said:


> I see you trying figure out what pay him
> 
> Well you pay him for 19 hrs not 5-6 hrs you think it should take
> Min of $100 x 19 hrs
> ...


Why would he pay for his down time?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JD Dave;1931601 said:


> Why would he pay for his down time?


It was a crap job to start with a blower on a gravel road you know something is going to break

OP said 19 hrs plus his down time What is the break down time 
After first day he wasn't getting done in a time frame The OP should put a stop to then not let it keep going


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

domore;1931584 said:


> I never asked what he would charge, I figured maybe $75. or $80. a hour. When he finished I told him to give me his bill and he told to me to pay him what I thought it was worth. He told me he don't know what to charge per hour, he charge a couple of people $20. to do their driveway.
> I didn't do it my self because I need the loader and blower on the airport.
> I asked the question for him, because I thought someone on here may have had a trackless with a blower who know what the rate per hour is.


I cant believe that You hired someone and didn't know what he was going charge

Well if you figure 75-80 then pay him that 
Or pay him what its worth to you and go on

He might be happy with what ever you pay him and If he is not you will know


----------



## domore (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't care if he charges me $100. or $25. a hour, that's not a problem. 
He want to know what the going rate per hour is.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

domore;1931723 said:


> I don't care if he charges me $100. or $25. a hour, that's not a problem.
> He want to know what the going rate per hour is.


Every body rates will be different its base on his over head 
Will $100 per hour 
Cover his fuel 
His Ins
He has the rig on a bank loan or own it 
Repairs

Its nice of you trying help him out but He needs to come up with a price only he know his expenses


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I charge $60/hour. Truck, tractor, walk behind blower,shovel, doesn't matter. $20 min charge. That's for customers who sign a contract for the season. same rate for sanding/salt plus cost of material.

Prices are double for non customers


----------



## domore (Jan 17, 2015)

Antlerart06;1931774 said:


> Every body rates will be different its base on his over head
> Will $100 per hour
> Cover his fuel
> His Ins
> ...


That is what I told him...Its his machine it should be his price, but he doesn't want to over charge. I told him I'd see what other people are getting.Thanks.


----------



## apkole (Mar 1, 2003)

I owned and operated a snowplowing company for a few years. Sidewalks were about 35% of our business. We used a fleet of 6 Bombardier SW48 plows with fixed V-plows. We also had a Trackless with a 48" blower that was used to clear some walks that had severe drifting issues. These units new typically cost around $90,000 at the time. With the equipment investment, insurance, maintenance and labor costs, I figured that $125/hr was what each machine should be generating in revenue . . . Keep in mind though, this was a fully insured (liability, workcomp, auto, marine) and fully licensed operation, serving a metropolitan community, residential, commercial and light manufacturing. Very tight routes developed over 30 years. To answer the OP, if your friend is operating this unit outside of structured business environment, your $80/hr doesn't sound too far off, IMHO. In your gut, you probably know what's fair . . . to both of you. And, if compensated fairly, he will probably be interested in working for you the next time you call . . . just sayin' . . .


----------



## domore (Jan 17, 2015)

apkole;1932365 said:


> I owned and operated a snowplowing company for a few years. Sidewalks were about 35% of our business. We used a fleet of 6 Bombardier SW48 plows with fixed V-plows. We also had a Trackless with a 48" blower that was used to clear some walks that had severe drifting issues. These units new typically cost around $90,000 at the time. With the equipment investment, insurance, maintenance and labor costs, I figured that $125/hr was what each machine should be generating in revenue . . . Keep in mind though, this was a fully insured (liability, workcomp, auto, marine) and fully licensed operation, serving a metropolitan community, residential, commercial and light manufacturing. Very tight routes developed over 30 years. To answer the OP, if your friend is operating this unit outside of structured business environment, your $80/hr doesn't sound too far off, IMHO. In your gut, you probably know what's fair . . . to both of you. And, if compensated fairly, he will probably be interested in working for you the next time you call . . . just sayin' . . .


Thanks. He bought this used machine mostly for his own use, and any work he can get on the side.I think $80. a hr is fair and I'll ask him. From what he was telling me, he thought $50. a hr was too much. Thanks again.


----------

